# Máy đùn xúc xích điện 10 lít



## thietbihabac (7 Tháng mười hai 2021)

*Máy đùn xúc xích điện 10 lít* ra đời giúp cho công đoạn nhồi xúc xích, lạp xưởng trở nên nhanh chóng và đơn giản hơn rất nhiều so với cách làm thủ công. Với năng suất vượt trội 7-9kg thịt/mẻ, máy đùn xúc xíchđiện 10L đang được đông đảo các cơ sở sản xuất xúc xích vừa và nhỏ ưa chuộng.

Đối với những đơn vị đang sản xuất kinh doanh xúc xích quy mô lớn thì việc đầu tư sử dụng máy móc bổ trợ là vô cùng cần thiết. Và máy đùn xúc xích dùng điện là dòng máy quan trọng, không thể thiếu trong dây chuyền làm xúc xích. Thiết bị này sẽ mang đến giải pháp đùn xúc xích hiệu quả, tiết kiệm chi phí nhất cho bạn.






*Thông số kỹ thuật Máy đùn xúc xích điện 10l:*​
Model : Hakia 10l
Điện áp: 220v/50hz
Công suất: 350w
Dung tích bình chứa:10L
Chất liệu: inox 304
Hệ thống điều chỉnh tốc độ nhanh chậm tuy thuộc sản phẩm
Trọng lượng máy: 25kg
Kích thước: 65x36x42 cm
Lưu ý khi làm xúc xích:​Nếu các bạn mua thịt miếng thì phải làm cực kỳ cẩn thận: Bạn cần xay thịt nhỏ ra rồi bỏ vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh 3 tiếng. 3 tiếng sau lấy ra xay tiếp, xay nhanh không làm nóng thịt thì thịt sẽ bở. Rồi lại cho tiếp vào ngăn đá. 2 tiếng sau lấy ra lại xay tiếp, lúc này các bạn cho thêm bột năng pha nước và thêm 3 thìa cafe nước lọc vào. Nếu chưa thấy kỹ các bạn lại cho vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh và xay thêm lần nữa. Các bạn có thể thử độ dẻo của thịt vừa xay bằng cách vo 1 viên rồi nhúng vào nồi nước sôi, để 1 lúc rồi ăn thử. Nếu thịt chắc và dai thì là đã được, còn ko thì lại cho thêm 1 chút nước xay tiếp….

Máy đùn xúc xích phù hợp làm: xúc xích, lạp xưởng, nem…

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ :*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc

Hotline : 0983278686 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

